# cattle dog IPO 2



## Shelly Timmerman (Apr 5, 2009)

Some of you may remember Jumpin' Jack Flash, the rescue ACD I've been training for a couple years now.

This past weekend we earned our IPO 2 at the Peace River Schutzhund Club trial under DVG Judge Ted Hartman.

One of the members from the club was videoing the entire time and has posted these videos of the little guy working.

If you can't tell what happened from the video, we had an oops moment and started the track from a marker flag about 10 feet or so past where the end of the track was.. but in true cattle dog style, Jack took it in stride and we came out with a total of 90 points. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UTeMH_pQ8uY

Obedience wasn't too pretty, Jack has his own ideas of how the routine should go...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=U8uR6jNKEo0

Finished with a 78 with all the extra commands and him goofing off.

Finally, his protection routine. We'd been working the blinds a lot and it took an extra command, but he did finally run all four! Some of the other stuff was typical Jack, but we finished the routine up with 89. His lowest protection score ever, but still not too bad for a rescue that only a few years ago was scheduled to be euthanized because of his nipping behaviors.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=i1YDTxcDftQ


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Pretty cool, congratulations.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations, not many ACD's with Schutzhund/IPO II and him being a rescue makes it even better.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

That's great, Shelly! Congrats to you both.


----------



## Shelly Timmerman (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks all.. he's 35 lbs of Attilla the Hun attitude... (Shhh, no one tell him he's not a big dog!)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Big congrats! Super breed in my books!


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats!!! I agree with Bob its a super breed and you have done a great job well done!!


----------



## Brittany silveira (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow! I'd be so proud!!


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations! That is awesome. Way to go Jack


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

super cool...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Way to go!!!!!!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Very cool!


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

I really enjoyed the videos especially his protection work. Cattle dogs are the best. So glad you took him on.

Very quirky breed and like to add the odd twist of their own just to mix things up. I have a little cattle dog (45 lbs) all muscle with tonnes of attidtude that I would love to do that type of work with with but alas where I live those sports dont exist.


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

That is just too cool.....


----------



## Shelly Timmerman (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks again all. He's special.. This past summer I had tshirts made with an image of him and passed them out to everyone who's helped me with him.. The slogan is pretty simple.

"Cause You don't Know Jack" 

Works on several levels


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't think I've ever seen a cattle dog doing IPO. 

I congratulate you and wish you every success for the future, which seems to be positively influenced!!


----------



## Shelly Timmerman (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you Gillian. There are not many cattle dogs in the sport, but some do very well in it. I was inspired many years ago by a cattle dog rescue that the late Jim Glenney and his wife took to SchH 2. He was known as Ozzi and was one of the very first dogs I ever saw do the sport. So, when I found out this guy was scheduled to be euthanized for nipping, I decided to give him a chance to put all that energy to work ... and lucky for both of us, he took right to it!


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

that's so awesome!! Congratulations!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Shelly Timmerman said:


> Thank you Gillian. There are not many cattle dogs in the sport, but some do very well in it. I was inspired many years ago by a cattle dog rescue that the late Jim Glenney and his wife took to SchH 2. He was known as Ozzi and was one of the very first dogs I ever saw do the sport. So, when I found out this guy was scheduled to be euthanized for nipping, I decided to give him a chance to put all that energy to work ... and lucky for both of us, he took right to it!


I used to train with another ACD person Cheri Walton in Colorado Springs about 10 years ago? I think she had a SchH II but a SchH I ACD for sure. I just saw her at the Denver k9 NW trial where she put a NW I on her new ACD.
A herding dog "scheduled to be euthanized for nipping" is just so sad and pathetic. HTF do people that adopt ACD's and Border Collies etc. think 30 lb dogs control sheep and cattle?
Good for you and Jack, can't wait for your IPO III title announcement.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> A herding dog "scheduled to be euthanized for nipping" is just so sad and pathetic. HTF do people that adopt ACD's and Border Collies etc. think 30 lb dogs control sheep and cattle?
> Good for you and Jack, can't wait for your IPO III title announcement.


With Border collies not primarily by nipping although they can become nippy if their energy and intelligence is not chanelled appropriately. 

However with cattle dogs it is a different matter. Our working bred cattle dogs are generally 45-50lbs of muscle but they still are working with large often feral cattle. Cattle dogs are often mouthy and they often have the cattle dog nip. They can nip so it really hurts but barely leaves a mark on the skin. Unfortunately a lot of cattle dogs end up in the wrong hands. I dont think people think before they take on these breeds.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sara Waters said:


> With Border collies not primarily by nipping although they can become nippy if their energy and intelligence is not chanelled appropriately.
> 
> However with cattle dogs it is a different matter. Our working bred cattle dogs are generally 45-50lbs of muscle but they still are working with large often feral cattle. Cattle dogs are often mouthy and they often have the cattle dog nip. They can nip so it really hurts but barely leaves a mark on the skin. Unfortunately a lot of cattle dogs end up in the wrong hands. I dont think people think before they take on these breeds.



Many of the reasons that some trial folks mess them up. The inexperienced people don't know what to do with that power so they think they have to crush then to get compliance.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

IPO3..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgsC3HudfCk&feature=related


----------

